# ASUS P8Z77 V Pro sees only half the RAM



## Lyzard (Nov 12, 2012)

I have a very strange problem with my ASUS P8Z77 V Pro where it now see's half the memory installed.

I turned my computer on a couple of days ago and the POST said Overclock failed, press F1 to set BIOS... What's weird about that was that my computer wasn't overclocked. I only set the RAM to run at 1600MHz in the BIOS. I built this PC in mid-July and it's been running perfectly fine since then, with all of the RAM usable. 

I've tried all of the troubleshooting steps I know since the problem began:
1) I reset the BIOS to the optimized defaults but it still only saw 8 GB of RAM (still dual channel tho)
2) I reseated all of the RAM sticks and tried different combinations. Usually I have 1 of each F3-12800CL9-4GBXL on slot 1 of each channel and 1 of each GSkill F3-17000CL11-4GBXL in slot 2 of each channel. I flipped these but the problem continued. I also tried putting all F3-17000CL11-4GBXL on channel 1 and all 12800CL9-4GBXL on channel 2 and vice-versa but the same thing happened.
3) I cleared the BIOS by unplugging the PC and pulling the battery and letting the computer sit for 15 minutes but when I booted it still only saw 8 GB of RAM
4) I upgraded the BIOS to 0906 to 1610 to see if it would fix the problem but it didn't. I also reset it to the optimized defaults and pulled the battery for 15 minutes with no positive results.
5) I tried each dual channel kit by itself but both of them work fine. Each got through at least 3 passes of Memtest86 4.0a with out any errors. But if I tried will all sticks in the computer MemTest would still only see 8GB of RAM. I also tried booting Ubuntu 12.04 and it also sees only 8GB of RAM.
6) What makes this even weirder is when I boot into Windows, Computer properties says 8GB of RAM (7.46GB usable). I am guessing somehow the iGPU got activated but GPUz doesn't see it and I can't find any options for it under the BIOS. Even under the GPU configuration screen, the only options are Auto, PCIE and PCI. I get no video if I remove my Radeon and plug directly into the motherboard DVI port.
7) CPUz also reports all of the RAM and it can see each stick of RAM under the SPD tab. Windows can't tho and I don't know why. I checked under the DRAM timing controls and both DIMMs on each channel are enabled. Also, the SPD View utility in the BIOS can see all of the RAM sticks.
8) Back in Windows, I even tried the msconfig → boot → advanced options → Use Maximum Memory but that did nothing.

At this point, I have no idea what's wrong with my computer. I am going to try testing each ram stick individually but that will take a while. Unfortunately I don't have another DDR3 computer at the moment to test the RAM on.

If anyone has encountered this problem before, please let me know what other steps I can take to fix it. 

Computer Specs:
CPU - Core i5 3570K
MB - ASUS P8Z77 V Pro
RAM - 16 GB (Now only 8GB usable) running at 1600MHz
*-- 2x GSkill F3-12800CL9-4GBXL
*-- 2x GSkill F3-17000CL11-4GBXL
Video - XFX Radeon HD 5770
OS - Windows 7 Enterprise 64bit

CPU-z:






Windows:


----------



## Protagonist (Nov 12, 2012)

The CPU-Z can detect 16GB as i see but how comes it states that they are currently running 670.2 (1340) default should be 667/666.5 (1333).

So as i can see there is a slight overclock.

When you go into BIOS does it show all 16GB? or just 8GB with all the chips installed?


----------



## jagd (Nov 12, 2012)

I though maybe mixed memory speed until i saw this on the web from junejuly
''The latest P77 bios (1206 for me) is an absolute disaster. Only 8 of 16GB RAM showing for many, del to get in bios doesnt work (have to use the num pad del) PCIe 3 issues etc. You really should rollback. ''

Motherboard talked about was ASUS P8Z77 V LX but im 99% positive they share same memory settings at bios .
Which bios you are using now ?can you update bios ? Asus bios update needed done carefully ,any friend can help to you?

Also look here http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?board_id=1&model=P8Z77-V+PRO&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## Lyzard (Nov 12, 2012)

When I go into the BIOS, the EZ mode screen only shows 8192 MB of RAM but if I got into the ASUS SPD Information under the Tools Tab, it can see all 4 DIMMs populated with 4GB sticks. In other words, the BIOS detects 16GB or RAM but can only use/address 8GB of them.

I basically reset the BIOS to the Optimized Defaults and that's the RAM speed it configured to automatically. I did go into the BIOS and change the timings to 11-11-11-30 but that had no effect.

I updated the BIOS to version 1616 already, which is the latest version, after this problem started. It didn't help. I just saw that they released version 1708 today. Great! I don't think I'm gonna upgrade just yet tho. It doesn't show memory compatibility improvements.


----------



## Protagonist (Nov 12, 2012)

Lyzard said:


> I basically reset the BIOS to the *Optimized Defaults* and that's the RAM speed it configured to automatically. *I did go into the BIOS and change the timings to 11-11-11-30 but that had no effect.*



Just try loading Default not Optimized Default

2x GSkill F3-12800CL9-4GBXL is stated to run 9.9.9.24 @ 1600MHz

2x GSkill F3-17000CL11-4GBXL is stated to run 11.11.11.30 @ 2133MHz

So the timing you set will work for the GSkill F3-17000CL11 kit/sticks, probably will not work for GSkill F3-12800CL9.


----------



## Protagonist (Nov 12, 2012)

Try clearing CMOS


----------



## drdeathx (Nov 12, 2012)

Check for bent pins on the socket or you have a bad IMC. I had this issue with a board about a month ago and 1 pin was a little out of whack. I took a needle and propped it up and bingo, Liftoff.


----------



## Lyzard (Nov 13, 2012)

There's no defaults or failsafe defaults option on the BIOS, just optimized defaults. I already tried resetting the BIOS using the pins on the motherboard. That was one of the first things I did before I tried pulling the CMOS battery.

The 11-11-11-30 timings will work for the 12800CL9-4GBXL sticks. These timings are slower then that kit is designed work when running at 1600MHz so that wouldn't cause a problem. Plus I had both kits running a 9-9-9-24 1600MHz 1.5V for 4 months without issue, so I don't think there's a problem with the timings.

I didn't think about a bent pin issue. I'll check that when I change the RAM for the next batch of MemTest tests.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Lyzard (Dec 6, 2012)

*New RAM same problem*

So I bought a Dual Channel 4 stick kit during Black Friday to see if it'll fix the issue. A Corsair Vengeance 16GB DDR3 1600MHz (P/N: CMZ16GX3M4A1600C9B). Newegg Link: www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145347

It did not fix the problem. My computer still only sees 8GB or RAM and Windows can only use 7.46GB. 

I tested this RAM, 2 sticks at a time, using Memtest86 4.0a for 3+ passes and all of them tested good.

The RAM is running at 1600MHz and default timings using the XMS settings. I reset to the BIOS defaults when I installed the RAM but it still showed 8GB. The BIOS still only saw 8GB or RAM when I switched to the XMS settings.

Also, I checked for any physical damage on the DIMMs on the motherboard before I installed the new RAM but there was none.

I'm pretty much convinced this is a bad motherboard. Going to RMA with ASUS when I have some free time.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 6, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with your board. CPUZ is showing 16G. 


here is mine.







here is yours


----------



## Hood (Dec 6, 2012)

I have seen a lot of people RMA the motherboard for this problem, lots of Asus boards won't run 4 sticks out of the box, a lot less common to have it happen after months of use.  Did you try cleaning the DIMM slots?


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 6, 2012)

Hood said:


> I have seen a lot of people RMA the motherboard for this problem, lots of Asus boards won't run 4 sticks out of the box, a lot less common to have it happen after months of use.  Did you try cleaning the DIMM slots?



That's hogwash.......CPUZ is showing 16G. If the board did not see the memory, it would show 8G. I told him earlier to check for bent pins and he ask for advise and does not get back. In most probability, he has bent pins and Asus will send the board back as is and on top of it, he went out and bought new memory. Thats funny.


----------



## Lyzard (Dec 6, 2012)

As I said in my previous post, I already checked for physical damage, that includes bent pins, on all of the DIMM slots and there was none. I even cleaned the DIMM slots with a can of compressed air to make sure no dust was interfering with the contacts.

I tested the RAM for more than 3 passes in Memtest86 4.0a in the following configurations:
1) 4 DIMM test - 1 in each DIMM slot, 2 DIMMs per channel
2) 2 DIMM tests - 1 DIMM per channel
    -- DIMM 0 Channel A and DIMM 0 Channel B
    -- DIMM 1 Channel A and DIMM 1 Channel B
    -- 4 tests total: 1 for each config and pair of DIMMs in the Corsair kit
3) 1 DIMM tests -1 DIMM installed in each DIMM slot at a time
    -- Only 1 DIMM installed per test - a total of 4 tests performed

Memtest detected 8GB of RAM during all "2 DIMM" tests and 4GB of RAM during all "1 DIMM" tests. This rules out physical damage of the DIMM slots as Memtest would have detected only 4GB of RAM when a DIMM was installed in a damaged DIMM slot. Furthermore, the PC would not have booted if RAM was installed in a damaged DIMM slot during a "1 DIMM" test.

Yes, I agree with you that CPUz sees all 16GB when all 4 DIMMs are installed. That's where the problem is. The BIOS only sees 8GB. Windows also only sees 8GB and can only use 7.46GB even though the iGPU is disabled. Memtest86 and Ubuntu 12.04 64bit also see only 8GB.

So far, I've ruled out the following issues:
- A bad DIMM slot
- A bad DIMM
- Incompatible/outdated BIOS
- OS issue

Therefore, it has to be a failing motherboard or the memory controller on the CPU.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 6, 2012)

Have you called Asus? Perhaps they could shed light


----------



## mgtechus (Dec 15, 2012)

*ASUS Support*



drdeathx said:


> Have you called Asus? Perhaps they could shed light



*ASUS support* has been worthless for me. Every support group always thinks the hardware is bad.
I have been dealing with ASUS< Intel and now Corsair on why my P8Z77-V Pro/thunderbolt cannot run the kit Memory CMT32GX3M4X1866C9 *Memory Capacity : 32gb. 
Runs 16mb fine!! 
I have the latest bios ver 1708 settings, I have a new board (this is my 2nd one because I did have some bent pins on may last one on the cpu socket).

I have tried many different ways. XMP -1333mhz. If I let the MB pick the speed, it picks 1866 mhz but it shows 1867 mhz on the XMP profile1 9-10-9-27 and the memory is at 1.5v, just as the book states.

*Intel *tell me that my memory frequency supported for my I7 3770k processor is 1600MHz which equals to 800MHz, and I am running it at 1866MHz.
My Corsair memory is designed to operate at 1866MHz but the processor is the one that has the memory controller built in and it will support memory up to 1600MHz. You should load the motherboard defaults and test with the memory leaving it at the defaults. ( I DID THAT AN NO BUENO) 
My memory is dual pump, meaning that in your motherboard if you read 800MHz it means that it is working at 1600MHz, if you get it to 933 it means that it is running at 1866MHz.
The Serial Presence Detect (SPD) settings on the memory are 1333MHz that is how you should test them. If it works then you can change it to 1600MHz.

*Corsair *tells me to exchange the memory (RMA) I told them the memory isn't bad because I have swapped them memory around and all Sims work but only in A1 & A2 slot.
However the ASUS MB book stats for 16mb use dimm slots A2 & B2. Mine will not work that way. It only works in A1&A2.
32GB of memory will work with your system, but if you still have problems, you may want to increase the voltage slightly to 1.65 to give the memory controller increase compatibility across all DIMM slots being filled.

This isn't rocket science so has anyone been successful with 32mb?

I am about to clear my CMOS and try again.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 15, 2012)

Have you tried reseating the CPU itself, inspecting the socket and make sure to not put the cooler on too tight? I've heard some people say that if they tightened their cooler too much PCI-E slots will stop working or DRAM will have issues. So if you haven't resat your CPU, it would give it a try.


----------



## mgtechus (Dec 15, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Have you tried reseating the CPU itself, inspecting the socket and make sure to not put the cooler on too tight? I've heard some people say that if they tightened their cooler too much PCI-E slots will stop working or DRAM will have issues. So if you haven't resat your CPU, it would give it a try.




That will have to be my last option because I have a large Zalmon CPU fan and I may have to remove the MB to add it back on.


----------



## Sinzia (Dec 15, 2012)

I'd lean more to a re-seat of the cpu before I'd rma the board, I've heard of missing half the ram and this almost always fixed it.


----------



## mgtechus (Dec 15, 2012)

*More problems*



Sinzia said:


> I'd lean more to a re-seat of the cpu before I'd rma the board, I've heard of missing half the ram and this almost always fixed it.



Ok after I cleared the CMOS now the board doesn't even like 16mb but will boot up with 8mb. 

Now I am removing the fan and checking the cpu. No bent pins so putting it all back together.
I seriously think my CPU is causing my issues.

Let you know the outcome later.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 16, 2012)

Can you take a photo of the pins to verify?


----------



## mgtechus (Dec 16, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Can you take a photo of the pins to verify?




Sorry its already back together. I did take a magnifying glass and look for bent pins.  I have to remove the motherboard because its a bitch trying to get that Zalmon CPU fan back on. I didn't really tighten the fan down that much this time and all looked normal.
I just now booted up in Windows. After clearing that CMOS my machine had a hard time starting. So I just left it alone after several tries yesterday and this morning it booted right into windows again on 16mb. I have to boot in CMOS here in a few and see whats going on.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 16, 2012)

mgtechus said:


> So I just left it alone after several tries yesterday and this morning it booted right into windows again on 16mb.



I didn't know Windows could boot with 16Mb.  Does it still not detect the other 8*GB*?



mgtechus said:


> However the ASUS MB book stats for 16mb use dimm slots A2 & B2. Mine will not work that way. It only works in A1&A2.


This sounds like the IMC. It wouldn't be in dual channel if you put them both in A1 and A2 though. Which means only one channel is working? Do neither B1 or B2 work?


----------



## mgtechus (Dec 16, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I didn't know Windows could boot with 16Mb.  Does it still not detect the other 8*GB*?
> 
> 
> This sounds like the IMC. It wouldn't be in dual channel if you put them both in A1 and A2 though. Which means only one channel is working? Do neither B1 or B2 work?




Yes it shows 16mb but the channels # shows Single.  
I have not been successful in B1 or B2


----------



## mgtechus (Dec 17, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I didn't know Windows could boot with 16Mb.  Does it still not detect the other 8*GB*?
> 
> 
> This sounds like the IMC. It wouldn't be in dual channel if you put them both in A1 and A2 though. Which means only one channel is working? Do neither B1 or B2 work?




So I never heard of a IMC going bad. This is my 2nd board and about to replace the memory. 
Is it possible that the CPU could be causing this problem? That I haven't replaced. This is all new hardware so I am a bit frustrated.


Has anyone ran their voltage higher. Corsair said bump mine higher.


----------



## Lyzard (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm gonna reseat the CPU sometime next week when I have time off work. Doubt it'll fix it but it's worth a shot. I'll try anything at this point to avoid dealing with ASUS support.

I wish I can get my hands on a 16GB (2 x 8GB) kit to see if my MB can see more than 8GB or RAM. I returned the Corsair RAM I bought since it didn't fix the issue. That was the only reason I bought it in the first place.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 18, 2012)

mgtechus said:


> Is it possible that the CPU could be causing this problem? That I haven't replaced. This is all new hardware so I am a bit frustrated.



Yeah, try reseating your CPU and not tightening it too much.


Lyzard said:


> I'm gonna reseat the CPU sometime next week when I have time off work.


+1: A little late but honestly, I had said this before. This should have been one of the first things you did aside from checking the BIOS and reseating the RAM.


----------



## mgtechus (Dec 18, 2012)

*New CPU*

I finally got a RMA done and my new CPU arrives today from Intel. I still have the RMA pending on the Corsair RAM and I am curious if the 32mb will work with the new CPU.
My last CPU was made in Costa Rica.

Let you know the outcome.


----------



## mgtechus (Dec 18, 2012)

*Cnnot get 32mb to work On ASUSP8Z77-V MB*



mgtechus said:


> I finally got a RMA done and my new CPU arrives today from Intel. I still have the RMA pending on the Corsair RAM and I am curious if the 32mb will work with the new CPU.
> My last CPU was made in Costa Rica.
> 
> Let you know the outcome.



CPU was not the problem. Only thing left is exchanging the memory.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 19, 2012)

mgtechus said:


> CPU was not the problem. Only thing left is exchanging the memory.



I think it is getting back at you for calling it 32Mb and not 32Gb. 
Edit: Now I'm confusing myself. Where is this 32Mb coming from?

At least you narrowed it down... but I thought all the sticks worked, just not all together. Now I'm confused.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 19, 2012)

I am telling you its the pins. Take a photo of the socket and post it. I have tested these boards for a long time. 1 pin out of whack can do it. Please take a photo.


----------



## HammerON (Dec 19, 2012)

I had this problem with a couple used x58 motherboards I had and it was the pins on the motherboard that were bent that were causing the problem...


----------



## Protagonist (Dec 19, 2012)

If it's not pins on the motherboard causing it, then just have patience after reporting it to ASUS wait for a new BIOS release that might fix it, or just RMA the board coz its not the CPU or RAM.

Most people that have had this problem recently it's coz of some BIOS fault, and the problem is across all motherboard vendors, I've seen the issue on Intel Genuine Boards, Gigabyte, ASUS, Asrock,.... etc and the problem seems to be solved with a new BIOS release.


----------



## drdeathx (Dec 19, 2012)

Protagonist said:


> If it's not pins on the motherboard causing it, then just have patience after reporting it to ASUS wait for a new BIOS release that might fix it, or just RMA the board coz its not the CPU or RAM.
> 
> Most people that have had this problem recently it's coz of some BIOS fault, and the problem is across all motherboard vendors, I've seen the issue on Intel Genuine Boards, Gigabyte, ASUS, Asrock,.... etc and the problem seems to be solved with a new BIOS release.





HammerON said:


> I had this problem with a couple used x58 motherboards I had and it was the pins on the motherboard that were bent that were causing the problem...



Guess you won't take an easy photo. I don't see why you keep bucking this. I had a Asus Z77 board plus a X58 motherboard and I experienced the same problem and it was 1 tiny bent pin. I just love it when peeps ask for advise, someone asks to take a simple photo and they cannot post it. I tested your board with the old bios and had no problems with it so it is NOT a bios issue. The problem IS NOT ACROSS THE BOARD with all motherboard vendors. I tested probably 15 Z77 boards with NO memory issues BTW. I tested Asus, Asrock, Gigabyte, MSI and Biostar. Not 1 memory issue on any of the boards. I tested your board and the Deluxe.....

Help me, help you. If the photo checks out, so be it but you have a few persons suggesting this so prove us wrong so we can help identify the problem. So far you haven't gotten anywhere.

http://www.pureoverclock.com/Review-detail/asus-p8z77-v-deluxe-and-pro/


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 19, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Help me, help you. If the photo checks out, so be it but you have a few persons suggesting this so prove us wrong so we can help identify the problem. So far you haven't gotten anywhere.



+1: It doesn't hurt to try. I mean you're quickly running out of options and I wouldn't be trusting ASUS' RMA dept. more than TPU. We've seen second hand here at TPU what can happen to a perfectly good looking board that goes through ASUS RMA. 

Again, I highly recommend taking a picture. I know that it's a pain since there are 1155 contacts and only 1 is needed to make it go nuts so I'm with drdeathx here. It sounds like a bad contact with the CPU/Mobo unless there is a problem with the memory slot which I seriously doubt.


----------



## mgtechus (Dec 19, 2012)

drdeathx said:


> Guess you won't take an easy photo. I don't see why you keep bucking this. I had a Asus Z77 board plus a X58 motherboard and I experienced the same problem and it was 1 tiny bent pin. I just love it when peeps ask for advise, someone asks to take a simple photo and they cannot post it. I tested your board with the old bios and had no problems with it so it is NOT a bios issue. The problem IS NOT ACROSS THE BOARD with all motherboard vendors. I tested probably 15 Z77 boards with NO memory issues BTW. I tested Asus, Asrock, Gigabyte, MSI and Biostar. Not 1 memory issue on any of the boards. I tested your board and the Deluxe.....
> 
> Help me, help you. If the photo checks out, so be it but you have a few persons suggesting this so prove us wrong so we can help identify the problem. So far you haven't gotten anywhere.
> 
> ...




OK I will take a photo today. I had it all apart yesterday and thought about it then.  
Remember this is my 2nd board. The last one did have bent pins.


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 19, 2012)

mgtechus said:


> Remember this is my 2nd board. The last one did have bent pins.



Stranger things have happened. I've heard of cases where people have had to send motherboards back multiple times before they get a good one, but it is rare. I have a display that has failed on me 4 times, I'm on my 5th monitor just from RMA alone. (Never buy a HannsG or HannSpree monitor btw.)


----------



## mgtechus (Dec 19, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Stranger things have happened. I've heard of cases where people have had to send motherboards back multiple times before they get a good one, but it is rare. I have a display that has failed on me 4 times, I'm on my 5th monitor just from RMA alone. (Never buy a HannsG or HannSpree monitor btw.)



I hear ya, Kinda of wish I went with a ASUS SABERTOOTH Z77 Intel Series 7 MB.
Well I got a RMA from Tiger direct just in case I need to exchange the board.
Now time to take that picture.


----------



## mgtechus (Dec 19, 2012)

crap


----------



## mgtechus (Dec 19, 2012)

mgtechus said:


> You were absolutely right on the bent pins. After taking a magnify glass I did find some bent
> http://s1273.beta.photobucket.com/user/Mikel_Gunn/media/IMG_02871_zps9075c983.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0
> I don't think I can repair these and I am sure this voids the exchange warranty.
> I really now think was is causing this problem is the Zalmom 9900 Max fan..
> ...


----------



## Lyzard (Jan 16, 2013)

So I finally reseated the CPU and still have the same problem. Completely took my computer apart, cleaned it and rebuilt it. No bent pins on the CPU socket or the DIMM slots. It's still reporting half the RAM after the rebuild. I even tried installing 2 4GB sticks and 2 2GB sticks, 1 of each per channel, and it still reported 6 GB or RAM total.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 16, 2013)

back the mounting screws on your cooler off a hair
could be overtight


----------



## Bluefox1115 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm gonna say that you using mixed ram is definitely not helping. look into getting a single matched 16gb kit of memory. they run around $80 at newegg on sale.. memory timings and speeds can do crazy things.


----------



## mgtechus (Jan 16, 2013)

Aquinus said:


> Yeah, try reseating your CPU and not tightening it too much.
> 
> +1: A little late but honestly, I had said this before. This should have been one of the first things you did aside from checking the BIOS and reseating the RAM.



I hear ya

 So I sent both MB's off to ASUS and they replaced the 1st one for $120 and the 2nd one for free under warranty. I used the stock Intel processor fan (instead of the Zalmon) and my machine has been stable for 1 week now. I am only over clocking mid range. 32 gig of memory works flawless now. 
Now I have a spare board and plan to sell it.


----------



## drdeathx (Jan 16, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> back the mounting screws on your cooler off a hair
> could be overtight



I forgot, too tight on air cooler can do this too. Good catch


----------



## Jackjones79 (Oct 29, 2015)

I am having the similar problem with you and my board is ASUS P8H77-M PRO. Did you finally solved the problem? Asus support is lazy on this issue.

Some other people is also experiencing the same problem here.
http://linustechtips.com/main/topic...-slots-populated-16gb-but-only-registers-8gb/



Lyzard said:


> I have a very strange problem with my ASUS P8Z77 V Pro where it now see's half the memory installed.
> 
> I turned my computer on a couple of days ago and the POST said Overclock failed, press F1 to set BIOS... What's weird about that was that my computer wasn't overclocked. I only set the RAM to run at 1600MHz in the BIOS. I built this PC in mid-July and it's been running perfectly fine since then, with all of the RAM usable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doubledaigle (Oct 30, 2015)

I have the same issue kinda.. but mine only reads 8gb of 32gb RAM..


----------



## OneMoar (Nov 8, 2015)

looks at thread date 
looks at post date .... 
this is what search before posting gets us


----------



## nib01 (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm IN THE SAME BOAT here as you guys.. I have two different ASUS mobo's (P8Z68 Deluxe & P7P55D-E LX) having only half of RAM detected and it appears usable GB way less compare to the actual available memory. Again, and believe it or not I've done all of recommended troubleshooting here including replacing the boards and swapping RAMs - updating and resetting BIOS, and overclocking.

I would NEVER buy their product again, period.


----------



## Mart2 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hello nib01,
I have the same problem, having only 8MB (2x4MB) ram detected instead of 16 (4x4MB), and the IGPU internal graphic card vanished in the same time.
I have a motherboard ASUS P8Z77 V Pro.

Have you found something about it?

Thank you.


----------



## bertolomio (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi,

this post is pretty old but i guess many people will have the same problem when they update to a newer version of the Bios (2104 for the asus P8Z77-V pro)

Basically it happened to me as well and this post did not really help. I spent my Saturday afternoon trying to find the bent pin that would be responsible for this but nothing worked. I re seated the processor many time without success.

But finally i found the problem and the solution. All credit goes to coderush and his very good post from 2012.... You can find it here http://hardforum.com/threads/tools-...-on-asus-p8xxx-boards-fd44editor-ftk.1726429/

The symptom for my system were:

Only see 8 Go of Ram instead of 16 Go even if Cpuz saw 16 Gb
No more internal video card
No more access to overclocking option and CPU ratio locked to 35

What i noticed is that with the new version of the bios i would get a different version of the ME between my bios backup and the bios downloaded from the ASUS website. The ME or management engine is the intel chipset firmware. Turn out it was not update with the flashing of the new bios
I followed the instruction from coderush and after a reboot everything was back to normal.

I hope the poor soul that will find this post will directly click on the link to the hardforum since it will save a lot of time.

Thanks and bow respectfully to coderush!


----------



## Hell_LordBR (Mar 31, 2016)

bertolomio said:


> Hi,
> 
> this post is pretty old but i guess many people will have the same problem when they update to a newer version of the Bios (2104 for the asus P8Z77-V pro)
> 
> ...




I have to say many thanks, you saved my Asus P8Z68-V Pro, i had a problem with the mobo only finding 8gb from my 16gb ram, and any overclock on my ram would make my system won`t boot.

Them I downloaded the last bios from asus`s website (the very same that i already had installed on my mobo), renamed to bios.bin, booted dos + FTK from my flash drive and ran merefl, then did a poweroff command.

Magically eveything works now!!!
You and CodeRush are aweasome, many thanks from Brazil!


----------



## GchildT (May 28, 2016)

I was having the same problem with my MB only using half of the memory it detected.  I used the FTK method I found in this forum and it worked like a charm.  I was at my wits end.  I knew the MB itself was not faulty.  I knew it had to be firmware.  Thanks guys!


----------



## Keir (Oct 26, 2017)

GchildT said:


> I was having the same problem with my MB only using half of the memory it detected.  I used the FTK method I found in this forum and it worked like a charm.  I was at my wits end.  I knew the MB itself was not faulty.  I knew it had to be firmware.  Thanks guys!



Hello!

In the last week my computer started displaying 8GB RAM when I have 16GB installed.
I only noticed when the machine was running slowly and I checked in task manager. I had noticed a week or so before that the iGPU option was missing in my BIOS but hadn't used it in a while so figured maybe it went with a bios update or something and didn't think much of it.

Anyway, I'm on the P8Z77-V Deluxe and found this thread.
I know all the memory sticks are working as I have cycled them through all the slots but still only get 8GB.
CPU-Z shows 16 as is the case with others in this thread.

I had a look at the thread on hardforum, and I tried to follow the instructions however I haven't really got anywhere.
A lot of it seems to be that the BIOS file I get from ASUS is a CAP file not a BIN file. I looked in to this and found an ASUS Bios Renamer (or something?) utility but that just renamed the file, keeping the format as CAP.
I tried changing the file extension (probably a bad idea in hindsight but it didn't break anything) but that didn't work.

Basically I'm wondering if anyone can help me with some more straight forward steps that are relevant to my specific issue?

I've got a bootable DOS USB drive and copied the extracted FTK folder to it (which itself contains FTK7,8,9,10) and I've got the BIOS CAP file on the drive but i've not managed anything successful beyond that point.

Any help would be really appreciated and if I've missed anything out or you need more information just let me know!

Thanks!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 26, 2017)

Make sure the cpu cooler isn't mounted so tight it is flexing the motherboard.

Take all ram out and clean the ram slots, do a clear cmos on the board, make sure to match pairs of ram to a pair of slots. Enable XMP/DOCP and start with lower ram speed. After a certain cas level the ram can't be detected fully at certain clock speeds and capacities.

Are you using 2 different Brands of ram?


----------



## Keir (Oct 27, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> Make sure the cpu cooler isn't mounted so tight it is flexing the motherboard.
> 
> Take all ram out and clean the ram slots, do a clear cmos on the board, make sure to match pairs of ram to a pair of slots. Enable XMP/DOCP and start with lower ram speed. After a certain cas level the ram can't be detected fully at certain clock speeds and capacities.
> 
> Are you using 2 different Brands of ram?



Hi,

I read through the thread so i've checked the RAM (it's all one brand and type, bought 2 sets of 2 sticks at the same time).
Checking the CPU is trickier. As with someone else in the thread, I'd have to basically gut my PC to get it out because of the CPU cooler but I guess if I have to then I will.

I'm pretty sure from the sound of it it's the BIOS issue that people have had though and it'd be less hassle to try that than reseating the CPU (and if it doesn't fix it and I do need to reseat the CPU/check the pins) then it won't make things worse! 

The thread i'm having trouble following is https://hardforum.com/threads/tools...-on-asus-p8xxx-boards-fd44editor-ftk.1726429/
It's quite an overwhelming post to try and follow (it covers a lot of bases) so I'm hoping maybe someone will be able to trim thing's down to what i would need to do to attempt this fix for my particular issue?

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Keir said:


> Hi,
> 
> I read through the thread so i've checked the RAM (it's all one brand and type, bought 2 sets of 2 sticks at the same time).
> Checking the CPU is trickier. As with someone else in the thread, I'd have to basically gut my PC to get it out because of the CPU cooler but I guess if I have to then I will.
> ...


 Basically the easiest thing to do in any system is to breadboard it. I know it sounds like it's a tedious task but it helps isolate your troubles a lot easier.

It is also easier to see all components when out of a dark case


----------



## Artas1984 (Nov 7, 2017)

drdeathx said:


> Check for bent pins on the socket or you have a bad IMC. I had this issue with a board about a month ago and 1 pin was a little out of whack. I took a needle and propped it up and bingo, Liftoff.



I had this issue with different boards long ago - from P35 to X58. Bend pins would lead to RAM detection problems.


----------



## jaggerwild (Nov 8, 2017)

Keir said:


> Hello!
> 
> In the last week my computer started displaying 8GB RAM when I have 16GB installed.
> I only noticed when the machine was running slowly and I checked in task manager. I had noticed a week or so before that the iGPU option was missing in my BIOS but hadn't used it in a while so figured maybe it went with a bios update or something and didn't think much of it.
> ...




 You need the bin file(latest bios) and  the brenamer on a desk top, then put the new bios in the brenamer file. Then open it in the file, it basically changes the extention from a bin file to cap file. But you need to also name the bios correctly like" P8Z77 V-Deluxe F6" or what ever bios revision it is(F6 replace with proper revision). Then place that file on a bootable jump drive, boot to bios and update it. Then after its done, load bios default setting upon reboot. Then aim it at the proper drive to boot from...


----------

